# Terrified about Camreas put in me



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I went to see a specialist and as well as anal probing me with 3 people watching (im 17 so this felt so awkward), they are deciding to make me do tests including a camera on a tube being put down my throat all the way into my stomach, and um, the same at the other end.

Im actually terrified at the thought of it, probably because they are making it seem so over the top by making me stay in hospital overnight etc. Has anyone had the procedure? Can you explain to me if its that bad? Do they see all my genitals and stuff?, because thats even more awkward than anything.

WHY CANT I JUST BE NORMAL!


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

ive had it twice, i didnt find it embarrassing as i was at rock bottom at the time. ask them for a general anaesthetic when they go into the stomach, you have to swallow this thing that props your throat open, all i was given was a throat spray, it was very uncomfortable, really wish i had let them knock me out. when the went up the bum they blew air in there too which was also uncomfortable but not over the pain threshold, its just a mild pain in a place you dont normally get it.

ask them for an anal ultrasound, or even better a dynamic pelvic mri defacography.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

and no they dont see your genitals, you can wear a gown with a little flap, or you just pull your trousers down at the back. its acutally quite fun coz you get to look at the monitor and see your intestines.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Just had it done and it was so painful. They also let me know at the end that my symptoms are mainly IBS and no real source for my other symptoms. They also took samples of my bowel stomach etc which I am yet to get results on.

Very scared because I was hoping by this time Id be cured of this illness. I have to go back to school in 2 months where if I am still suffering from this problem will be so embarrassing and depressing. (LG)


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

dont let them palm you off with ibs, there is no such thing and you dont have it, they just want to get rid of you. tell them about evacuation problems, wetness, physical sensations, things that happen when you sit etc. you need to be persistent, go with a parent or sibling or friend, it can be very intimidating speaking to a doctor because we think they're the expert and know everything, but they can be just as bad at their job as we do, thing is they get away with it.

dont take no for an answer, or go see someone else. not knowing your symptoms, you need to get yourself in front of a colo rectal doctor and you need a defecography. it will take more than 1/2 a year.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

westr said:


> dont let them palm you off with ibs, there is no such thing and you don't have it, they just want to get rid of you. tell them about evacuation problems, wetness, physical sensations, things that happen when you sit etc. you need to be persistent, go with a parent or sibling or friend, it can be very intimidating speaking to a doctor because we think they're the expert and know everything, but they can be just as bad at their job as we do, thing is they get away with it.
> 
> don't take no for an answer, or go see someone else. not knowing your symptoms, you need to get yourself in front of a colo rectal doctor and you need a defecography. it will take more than 1/2 a year.


Can I just ask if you have cured your problem? You've clearly gone through way more procedures than most people on this site and with the amount of posts I presume you've had to issues for a while. If you haven't been fixed yet, what hope do I have?


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, and also, when do I go back to my doctors to talk about alternatives? (When did you?).


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

things were as bad for me as anyone else has had, but after figuring a few things out i got my symptoms down to a level where very few people notice. i have apple cider vinegar just before a meal, 2 tablets of 20 billion acidophilus probiotic a day, and when i sit i dont put pressure on my coccyx. if i dont do 1 of these things then things get bad for me.

ive had this for over 2 years and im only now on the verge of getting a defecography which im sure will show up an intussusception and/or rectocele.

what you need to do...well what i needed to do was go back to my gp and show them examples i found on this site of other people being cured through surgery, and asked if i could see a colo rectal specialist, not a gastroenterologist this time. what happened was i was sent back to a gastroenterologist but when they had their fun with cameras I asked them to see a colo rectal specialist to which they agreed. i made sure to list all of the physical problems i had to make sure they did this, these physical problems were so subtle i wasnt even aware of them until after spending a long time observing them and realising that things werent right.

its still possible that it may not be physical for you, it may even be possible you and i have the exact same problem and that 95% of the smell can be controlled through supplements and being careull with diet.

when you go back to your doctor just tell them noone ever got cured from this by a colonoscopy, and that the only option is a defecography as lg/fbo has been nown to be caused by intussusception and rectoceles.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

THEY JUST DID THE SAME TO ME!!???

I went back to the doctor with research to make it easy for them and literally showed them that I had all the symptoms related to internal intussusception and how a pelvic scan and dynamic MRI would be ideal. They laughed in my face saying that the cameras put on me would have found this if it was the case. So I begged them and explained it was my last chance and I wouldn't be able to return to school without being helped. They finally agreed. The letter came a few days later and they are sending me BACK TO THE GASTROENTEROLOGY. I don't understand why they are making this so difficult. I'm 17 and want my life to finally take off instead of ending so quickly. What do I do?!


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Investigation like scopes do not show anatomy in function. In fact, is it very artificial during scope because all stool is evacuated before hand in bowel preparation, and bowel is inflated with air so camera will show gut lining better. I think, severe internal intussusception, or mucosal intussusception would show up on scope, but maybe minor internal prolapse would go unnoted. Some problems with obstructed defecation, like rectocele, sigmoidocele, enterocele, minor mucosal prolapse, etc, may only show up on functional imaging, like dynamic pelvic MRI and defecography. Dynamic pelvic MRI and defecography are both very specialized and expensive, and also doctors have much ignorance and arrogance, this is why they do not give it to you. Doctors have so much ignorance of this problem, that their view is probably secretly what many non-doctors immediately think: "This person is too Uptight to go to bathroom", "this person likes rectal pressure sensation from feces", "this person has poor hygiene", etc etc. To them, you are just time-waster with no real problem shown on any tests. They may be seeing people with cancer and other serious conditions before you.

When I had defecography done, I believe a specialist had to travel to the hospital from another part of the country. It showed nothing afterall, and I too was sure of internal intussusception from reading stories on internet. My advice, would be to make your goals more realistic. If odor problem is not solved quickly by doctors, they may never find the cause and you may be stuck with it for good. To be careful how much money you are spending too please, it is very sad to not have any money. With no money you can get trapped in one situation, and this is not good for person with odor problem who is given hostility from all.


----------

